# Special Delivery!!!!



## hyper-Suze (Jan 19, 2013)

So...I'm now a first time mum! 

Baby Eva Yasmin Ligori was born Friday 11th Jan 2013 weighing 8lb 6ozs by c section, following induction started on the Tuesday!

She is doing fantastically and her bloods were stable and above the threshold at the 2 checkpoints. Her first was a 4.8 and the second was a 3.0 (phew!)

She is now day 8 and I love her to bits. Daddy is absolutely enamoured with her too and I can safely say that she's the apple of his eye...

Induction was long and not the best experience but this personally wasn't helped by the fact that I was admitted with the Norovirus 4days before so I wasn't fighting fit to start with and my body had swollen up from all of the fluids they had pumped through me. This made mobility throughout induction difficult.

Anyone scared about things turning into a cs, don't be scared...I was and the staff did put the wind up me with 'things that could happen' but the actual op was a doddle and i thought they were still putting the iodine wash on my skin when actually they were seconds from pulling my baby out!!! Recovery has also been amazingly quick and I was surprised how fast I was up and out of bed. Only downside is I now can't drive for 6weeks...boo hoo


----------



## Steff (Jan 19, 2013)

Awwwwwww many congrats mummy and daddy, welcome to the world Eva hat a absolute beut


----------



## Northerner (Jan 19, 2013)

HUGE congratulations Suze!!!! Wonderful news!


----------



## LeeLee (Jan 19, 2013)

Wow! What a beauty! Many congratulations.  Daughters are such a blessing.  (So are sons, but I never had one of those so have had no practice.)


----------



## hyper-Suze (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks everyone...LeeLee - as long as she isn't a little madam then I'll be one blessed mother! (I fess up...I was a little madam so know all the tricks in the book to watch for! LOL!)


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Jan 19, 2013)

She's beautiful! Once again congratulations!


----------



## Tina63 (Jan 19, 2013)

She is beautiful.  Congratulations to the pair of you.  Glad it all went so well. Enjoy every moment.  The first few weeks whizz by in a blur.  

They say the first 18 years are hardest - it's the first 30 now I gather!!

Congratulations again.

Tina xx


----------



## Monkey (Jan 19, 2013)

Brilliant! Congrats and well done you. Lovely name.


----------



## Lizzzie (Jan 19, 2013)

Congratulations!  She is lovely - she just looks so cuddleable.

Well Done X x X


----------



## newbs (Jan 19, 2013)

Congratulations!  She's beautiful. Glad you are both well.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 19, 2013)

Suze!!

What a little belter!  She's gorgeous!

Well you wouldn't want to poke your nose outside right now and you certainly won't want to drive.  So make the most of it!

Have to say after me hysterectomy I did drive a couple of times before 6 weeks but every time I chanced it, I kept hoping I didn't have to do an emergency stop !

Not sure I was confident about the latter for a couple of months TBH.

One of the worst things actually was husband had very kindly vacced my car out for me.  But didn't put the seat back.  I didn't dare 'hotch' it forward, had to get out, operate the catch and move it just with my arms.


----------



## LeeLee (Jan 19, 2013)

Your stitches are considerably higher up than mine were, so be grateful for small mercies. My GP, who was approaching retirement, used dissolving sutures internally but traditional silk for the rest.  Imagine sitting on a hedgehog for a week!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 19, 2013)

Many congratulations to you both


----------



## Dizzydi (Jan 19, 2013)

Many congratulations Suze,  beautiful names xxx


----------



## hyper-Suze (Jan 19, 2013)

Thank you everyone, of course I agree that she's gorgeous and when I tell her so, I get a wry knowing smile...but then I hear the nappy being filled...oh the joy!!!!!



LeeLee said:


> Your stitches are considerably higher up than mine were, so be grateful for small mercies. My GP, who was approaching retirement, used dissolving sutures internally but traditional silk for the rest.  Imagine sitting on a hedgehog for a week!


Aw, poor you...that does sound painful!! I wasn't sure what to expect so was confused when they said it was a wire and beads stitch!?! Thing is I couldn't see a darn thing as my post labour belly was still protruding out as if I were still 6mths pregnant!!

TW- I have a very over-protective mother (moreso since my dad passed) and she lives next door and she'd see if I ever went out in my car before time, but gosh its irritating and surprised it was never mentioned to me pre-op!!!! Oh well, a small set back considering what I've gotten out of the surgery. And oh yes, she is a belter, she has my lips/chin, ricks eyes, she's gunna have legs upto her armpit(ricks family are tall, I'm stumpy) and a tinge of fair hair, so think she'll be a blonde haired, blue eyed, leggy beauty...watch out boys!!!! (although Daddy says she can't have a boyf till she's 30!!!!)


----------



## hyper-Suze (Jan 19, 2013)

Dizzydi said:


> Many congratulations Suze,  beautiful names xxx



Thanks Di, I did post a few weeks ago to ask how your adoption was going but I've seen last night that things are all systems go for you and that you've chosen names too. Congrats as I know you've wanted this for ages. Your book came in very useful during my pregnancy and asnwered a ruck of general pregnancy queries (not so much re the diabetic pregnancy ones!)

Love your traditional names, we had Sebastian or Ellis for a boy with David as a middle one. It feels such a responsibility to pick their names for the rest of their life doesn't it!!!!


----------



## Dizzydi (Jan 19, 2013)

hyper-Suze said:


> Thanks Di, I did post a few weeks ago to ask how your adoption was going but I've seen last night that things are all systems go for you and that you've chosen names too. Congrats as I know you've wanted this for ages. Your book came in very useful during my pregnancy and asnwered a ruck of general pregnancy queries (not so much re the diabetic pregnancy ones!)
> 
> Love your traditional names, we had Sebastian or Ellis for a boy with David as a middle one. It feels such a responsibility to pick their names for the rest of their life doesn't it!!!!



Hi Suze I saw your reply but only a day or so ago and i knew you was busy lol. So glad all is well and the book has come in handy. I can hardly contain myself. 

Again massive congrats. My sister had her little girl on Wednesday,  same day we had confirmation of H .

Lots of love and cuddles xxx


----------



## AJLang (Jan 20, 2013)

Congratulations Suze.  She looks gorgeous


----------



## Newtothis (Jan 20, 2013)

Many congratulations to you both - she is beautiful x


----------



## Hanmillmum (Jan 20, 2013)

Well done Suze!! 

What a gorgeous little girl, really like the name you have chose too 
Very best wishes to you, O/H and baby Eva x


----------



## rachelha (Jan 20, 2013)

She is adorable.  I had forgotten how babies sleep with their arms up like that . Congratulations!


----------



## chattygirl197811 (Jan 20, 2013)

Congrats again! You must be very proud!! Well done you, she is beautiful x


----------



## hyper-Suze (Jan 21, 2013)

Thank you EVERYONE...she's the best thing I've ever done!!


----------



## cazscot (Feb 19, 2013)

She is gorgeous congratulations to you both


----------



## Vix (Mar 6, 2013)

Congratulations, she is adorable  xx


----------

